# 2014 All Ohio Katmasters catfish tournament schedule.



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

4/26/14-West Branch Reservoir. 8am-6pm.
Unlimited horsepower, launch from west ramp, county rd 120.

5/31/14-Clear Fork Reservoir. 8am-6pm.
Unlimited horsepower at idle, launch from marina ramp off 97.

6/21/14 Atwood lake. 8pm-8am.
25 horsepower limit, launch from ramp off 212.

7/26/14 Mosquito lake. 8pm-8am.
Unlimited horsepower, launch from causeway ramp.

8/23/14 Sandusky Bay. 8pm-8am.
Unlimited horsepower, launch from Shelby st ramp.

9/20/14 Leesville lake. 8pm-8am.
10 horsepower limit, launch from south fork ramp.

10/18/14 Portage Lakes. 8am-6pm.
400 horsepower limit, launch from ramp off 619.


Registration for day events is 7am-7:50am.
Registration for night events 7pm-7:50pm.

Entry for events is $40 per team, plus optional $5 big fish, $5 flathead.
90% payout to top 3 teams, 1st 50%, 2nd 30%, 3rd 10%.
100% payout to big fish and flathead pots.

Questions/concerns feel free to contact director kevin blough at 330-621-8587.

https://www.facebook.com/AllOhioKatmasters

http://allohiokatmasters.webs.com/tournament-schedule


----------



## maxwell9858 (Jan 8, 2014)

Shore fishing as well? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes sir! You may fish from the shore or a boat.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

There may be a detour for the west branch tournament. They are working on the bridge on rock spring road and its set to be done in may. So depending on the direction you are coming from you may have a detour.


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok thanks for the warning. For all those wondering I would say the easiest detour would be oh-14 to county road 120 that will take you across rock spring road and straight to the ramp.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

The west branch tournament still on?


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

Katmasters is not happening this year for financial reasons. I posted an update a couple months ago I'm sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

If you are looking for tournaments to fish check out northern ohio catfish tournament trail.


----------

